
Just Give Up. It’s Impossible to Bug-Proof Your Home - herbertlui
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/just-give-up-its-impossible-to-bug-proof-your-home/?mbid=social_twitter
======
11thEarlOfMar
Argentinian Ants. Those little critters... Come in when it rains, make trails
through the house...

We went to Disneyland for a weekend. It rained like hell in San Jose while we
were gone. Upon return, all was normal. I'd expected to have to go into 'ant
hunter' mode and clean up, but there was nothing.

A couple of weeks later, I was moving things around in the pantry and bumped
an open container of Dum Dum suckers [0] that the kids had picked up on
Hallowe'en. They moved strangely when I bumped them. I pick one up and it had
no heft...

The little buggers had worked their way through the wrappings around the
sticks and managed to clean out every molecule of sugar in the entire bag.
There was no clue and they left without a trace.

These ants are more thorough, determined, resilient and persistent than any
other critter on the planet. There must be some value-add way to put them to
work.

[0] [http://www.candywarehouse.com/products/cherry-dum-dum-
pops-1...](http://www.candywarehouse.com/products/cherry-dum-dum-pops-1lb-
tub/)

~~~
DrScump
At least they haven't acquired enough genius to resist Terro Ant Killer II
(boric acid is the only active ingredient) yet. They'll ignore everything else
when Terro is reachable.

